# TTOC Fantasy Football



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there a TTOC fantasy football league? For this one? http://fantasy.premierleague.com/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes the code to join is 718888-182389


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent, thanks mate


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm in.

I'm also in the skysorts one, anyone done a league for that?


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I am going to join too. Will there be many in?

The joining the league code and function won't work for me? Anyone else having problems?


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in, a £100 million does not go far.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in Jamos Legendz. :wink:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

£100 million really doesn't go far!! I am in there as DLA Galaxy :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why am I still having to pay for Joey Barton it's everywhere that he's free :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Why am I still having to pay for Joey Barton it's everywhere that he's free :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: isnt he more of a thug than a footballer though :wink:

i ran out of money


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I still having to pay for Joey Barton it's everywhere that he's free :lol: :lol:
> ...


Sometimes thats what you need


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wish Falkirk had someone that would do something like that, or at least kick a ball in the general direction of the goal :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Im still waiting for my trophy from last season, guess it got lost in the post. :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Whoevers got it get it polished up Jamos Legendz are coming to get it ( I wish ) :roll: I had to put some crap in mine cause I ran out of money [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes the code to join is 718888-182389


Can't seem to get the code to work :?


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

Team name SuperCity


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

CraigW said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the code to join is 718888-182389
> ...


Got it sorted Andy

Cheers Fella


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck lads/lasses game on, couple of big first day results already


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am in. Team name que pass bandio

Good luck guys


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a good start for me...dead last [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Not a good start for me...dead last [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's along season mate, even longer if you support Swansea City [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know they have a canny winger thanks for the dosh btw


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm in - I think.

When I logged in to set up my team, there was a ******** link from some years back. So I joined that.


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone else unable to log-in on Fantasy Football site?

I'm getting 
ERROR LOGGING IN PLEASE CHECK YOUR DETAILS

All my details are correct and when you ask for a log-in reminder I get
THE SERVER ENCOUNTERED AN ERROR THAT PREVENTS IT FROM COMPLETING YOUR REQUEST
EMAIL ADDRESS NOT FOUND

All very strange as I could log-in on Thursday?
Also very strange was that I received another Registration email on Friday which was exactly the same as the one I received on 2nd August.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can log in


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> I can log in


Can you check if SuperCity are still listed. Look near the top :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes still there in 5th


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks.
Can now log in, don't know why I couldn't before :?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

At the halfway point lads things are hotting up at the top, wallsendmag struggling towards the foot of the table  . It's a long season as they say in football  Good luck for the rest of the season :wink: Great win by Swansea over Arsenal yesterday by the way ( had to get that in ) :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Come on then, who is Stephen Jones?! Pipped me by a point... Unless the bonus points go my way!


----------



## Steve99 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's me!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

i won last year, i want my trophy back :lol:


----------

